# People stealing or destroying yard decorations



## scotty10_31 (Jul 29, 2004)

Do any of you guys worry about teenagers destroying or stealing decorations? I would love to make a spooky little graveyard on the lawn in front of my house, but some boneheads sometimes walk through my street at night and have knocked over barrels. Maybe I am to paranoid. Just wanted to know if anyone has ever encountered problems.


----------



## haunted_lex (Sep 15, 2004)

Well I know not many people do this, But one year when I did up my parents house. I set up bright flood lights in the yard (some aiming down from the tree and others facing up, and I watch for kids that were throwing eggs and stuff bad things , then I could throw the switch and boom, The whole place would lite up bright blinding them, putting the kids on the spot. That was my setup but for some reason no kids we being bad that year (every other year I had some props smashed up). Anyways I plan on doing this setup again once I get a house (live in apartment right now). This one idea can spawn off to others such as loud voice saying "I'm Watching you" and then flip on a strobe light (bright) to really mess up their eyes then it goes off and back to normal yard display. Ok I'm getting all excited for no reason

LeX


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

Don't even get me started! I save my best stuff for Halloween night and I bring it in by 9:00.
I've "lost" too many pumpkins and props.

You can't spell Vicky without Icky !


----------



## groovethang (Jul 14, 2003)

*Last year was the first year I had a Halloween display. The prior year, I had just closed on my house on 10/30, so didn't have time to get anything together by 10/31 except a few jack-o-lanterns in the front and some treats to hand out. 

Anyway, I live in the city and there are LOTS of mischievious little buggers running around my area. However, thankfully, I did not have anything broken, vandalized, or stolen in 2003. I think this is partly because their parents were doing their job and partly because they knew I was keeping a close eye on it and them. 

To help avoid problems, I created a fake cemetery fence to put around the entire cemetery. I also put blue floodlights that you stake into the ground at the corners of the cemetery. If anyone were to unplug the lights or step into the cemetery, I would know it since they were pointed at the house. Finally, the other way I made sure folks knew I was keeping a good eye on the display was when I saw some of our little potential trouble-makers checking out the yard, I stepped outstide and said a hearty hello and made sure they knew they were welcome to stop by on Halloween itself when there would be plenty of candy for everyone, as well as more spooky stuff to look at in the yard. A little P-R I think went a long way. 

Also, I don't put out the really tempting, expensive, or labor-intensive props until the day of (or when I am having a party). 

Good luck. I am hoping to have the same good luck this year as well.*

*Beth Ryan
[email protected]
Yahoo ID: bethofdeathstl
MSN Messenger ID: [email protected]*


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

I worry about it, but nothing has happened to any of my stuff yet. I usually put up all of my really good stuff, the night before Halloween though. It kind of sucks working so hard on props and only have them on display for a night or two. But, its better than the alternative!

"Beware the Jabberwock, my son! The jaws that bite, the claws that catch! Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun the frumious Bandersnatch!"


----------



## ashleypash (Jul 12, 2004)

I am hoping for the best this year too. I am going to make some nice displays in my yard, I am putting in alot of time making homemade tombstones out of styrofoam and handing painting english style lettering on them. Also going to make ghosts and huge spider web. I am always paranoid thinking the worst, that some of those brainless kids and teens will wreck things for no reason than the thrill of doing it. I do live in a very good neighborhood in a community that has no crime history, but that still doesnt stop the one or two out on a trek at night looking for something their buddies think will be "funny" to do.
Good luck to everyone, hopefully all our hard spent time and efforts wont go to waste and people will get some enjoyment out of them.


The freaks come out at night...


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

I live on a busy road, I worry that some one will drive up and just take some props IN THE NIGHT , IN THE DARK.(The Haunting)
It hasn't happend yet but Knock on wood ,it might.

Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 30, 2004)

You know, I find it incredibly sad that we even have to worry about this stuff. But, it's been around since I was a kid. I remember my older brothers & sisters throwing eggs at people's cars. I was too little to 'get it,' but if my mom had ever found out... they STILL wouldn't be able to sit down.

Anyway, it really makes me sad that people go to all this trouble to make Halloween fun and give folks something interesting to look at, only to have a few idiots not appreciate the effort.

Good luck to all of us.



"In nightmares our screams are silent, yet all fallen angels hear us on their way down." --E. Riddle

"Preceding our dreams is silence; a pause in our mortality. -- E. Riddle"

The Corridors: Where Halloween is Forever


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Vandalism is as old as Halloween itself, hense the term "Trick or Treat". I grew up in a rough neighborhood. We packed a pellet pistol to shoot dogs. Imagine this- Firecracker Fights. Same rules as Snowball Fights. There were gang fights, some years we had sheds set on fire. My group used to go around with a small Swede saw. Late in the evening, on many occasions, when folks had run out of candy, we'd cut down a tree in their front yard. The following year, boy, did they have candy!!! 

Today, America is Kinder & Gentler. In this Politically Correct climate in which our children are being raised, we should consider ourselves lucky.

Wolfman


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

I'm too worried about someone destroying all my hard work, so I refuse to put stuff out until Halloween. This year I'll probably do it the morning of the 30th before my party. But then I'm hesitant to keep it out on "Devil's Night". That's when vandalism is most likely to take place.

I figure, if people were willing to steal raspberries from my roadside stand when I was growing up, they will surely steal a creative prop.

"Howdy folks! Ya like blood, violence, freaks of nature?" -- Capt. Spaulding, House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## BlackDawn (Aug 1, 2004)

I have never had anything stolen from my yard. Out of storage during the off season is another story. Now it is all stored in my backyard locked up tight. Some of my neighbors have had things taken- never holiday decor , but ladders and the likes. Once my neighbor asked some of the teenagers why I never had a problem down here and they said. Mrs. B wasn't raised in the city- she shoots first then asks questions later. So speak softly and carry a big stick! A motion sensor attached to an alarm in the house works wonders too. Just turn it on when you go to bed ... if anyone messes around in your yard after dark you will know about it... and if you are like me so will they! Turn the tables, don't live in fear... but dispense it when nessecary.

If you can make it to my door you deserve candy!


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

I not in a good neighborhood,but I have never had anything stolen to date.

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## SomethingWicked (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm very worried about this, as it's happened in the past. I'm actually not decorating in the front yard because we've had so many problems with vandalism and theft - only in the back yard, for a party that I'm having on the 30th.

We plan to move to a much nicer neighborhood next Spring, so next Halloween hopefully I'll be back to having a full-fledged haunt.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

I refuse to put *anything* out before Halloween morning this year and all because last Christmas, we put out our 5 foot lighted reindeer (we had two) and someone stole them during the night. My kids were heartbroken ... and we were out almost $250 dollars.

We ran ads in all of the local papers and offered a reward but never got them back. The reindeer could not be replaced because they were special order from Mexico. My kids were truly crushed.

I will NEVER put my kids through that again.

(And we live in a pretty good neighborhood, too.)





"Scare me once, shame on you. Scare me twice ... you'd better run like hell."


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Southernbelle how unique were they.
Maybe you will see them some where again.
I don't understand people,how do you steal something unique that is made to be displayed on your lawn,when you display it, your caught,oh well never could understand the criminal mind.

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Marksin_
> 
> Southernbelle how unique were they.
> Maybe you will see them some where again.
> ...


They were pretty unique ... we have never seen any others like them around here (Mississippi). We later heard that some teenagers stole them on a dare and had hidden them in the woods near our neighborhood. Problem is, there are miles and miles and miles of woods around here.














"Scare me once, shame on you. Scare me twice ... you'd better run like hell."


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Put up signs,somebody will come along and find them eventually.
Boy I am mad thinking about it.

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Yeah, I get pretty p***ed everytime I think about it, too. *sigh*

"Scare me once, shame on you. Scare me twice ... you'd better run like hell."


----------



## Bonz (May 29, 2004)

I guess I've been pretty lucky. I begin decorating Oct. 1st. Thsi will be year 4 and so far nothing has been taken or vandalized. I hope I didn't just curse myself by saying that.

Remeber, no matter where you go, there you are,
Bonzai


----------

